# My Mexipedium will be on it's way Monday!



## Tikva (Aug 26, 2006)

I got such a deal for it I'm thrilled. :rollhappy: 
And it's coming so I'm thrilled!!  
And now I am not allowed to shop anymore for orchids. Nope nosiree. :sob:


----------



## Gideon (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent, wish I could find one in South Africa


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats!!! I love watching them grow. They are a very 'satisfying' species!


----------



## Marco (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweet! Mexi's are great


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent! congratulations!!!


----------

